# S&W model 27 cylinder problem



## Greyhoundman (Feb 14, 2009)

Went out tho the range this weekend and before I even got a shot off I had a problem with the ejector. The ejector (not sure if that is the right word) is sticking in the cylinder and not pushing out the casings. I can tap the rod and free the ejector from the cylinder but continues to lock in place every time it closes.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Look for dirt, first, especially under the pistol's ejector star. Clean the entire area with a toothbrush.
Next, check to see that the ejector rod isn't bent. Just a very slight kink in the rod will give you the effect you mention.
It's also an outside chance that the gun's ejector rod is starting to unscrew. Check for looseness by very carefully rotating the rod.


----------

